# Allow me to introduce myself...



## Shawnee (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm Shawnee. Over the past months I've been browsing a bunch of sailing forums but this looked like one to join. 

I've been a day sailor for many years, but gradually developed an interest in ocean sailing and the possibility of crewing a boat.

As a "Master and Commander" novel fan, I have an interest in tall ship sailing. Are tall ship opportunities out there?

I am also interested in sailing contemporary vessels. 

Member suggestions for SailNet sub-forums and external sites are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TheCruisingKitty (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to SN!

If you have a background as a teacher or youth worker, there are opportunities to volunteer in the UK, for example at Sail Training Voyages and Adventures | Tall Ships Adventures

If you have gone on a few voyages with them as a paying crew/guest, then you can get invited back later as a volunteer 'watch leader'. You need to show enthusiasm and leadership ability to get picked.

Maybe there are similar opportunities in the US?


----------



## triathjohn (Oct 12, 2011)

There is a tall ship in Baltimore that has a paid crew of professionals- all of which are very young. I think you have to be quite good. The ship is the Pride of Baltimore II.


----------



## msflambe (Oct 22, 2011)

I also know there's a tall ship here in Long Beach, CA, that takes kids on expeditions. TALLSHIP AMERICAN PRIDE SCHOOL EDUCATION PROGRAMS AND PUBLIC BOAT CHARTERS IN LONG BEACH, CA

And there's five in Southern California all together. More info here:
Tall Ships No Quarter Given has been involved with, worked as crew, or sailed aboard

I moved here from Palm Beach / Broward (that was the beat I covered for New Times). I love it. Way more sailing here.


----------

